# Damsel fly larvae?



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

I was just re scaping while doing a water change, and I found what appears to be a damsel fly larvae (googled for ID) in my cherry shrimp tank, possibly given to me with a batch of shrimp sinse they do appear similar at a quick glance? Just wondering if anyone else has had experience with these? Should I feed it to my angels or just flush it?
Looks like this only more reddish brown (like a male cherry) 








Thanks!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Kanesska said:


> I was just re scaping while doing a water change, and I found what appears to be a damsel fly larvae (googled for ID) in my cherry shrimp tank, possibly given to me with a batch of shrimp sinse they do appear similar at a quick glance? Just wondering if anyone else has had experience with these? Should I feed it to my angels or just flush it?
> 
> Thanks!


Flush them! They also will usually prey on shrimp (adults and shrimplets). Where you find 1 there is usually more hiding .

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

Yup, I was afraid of that... its flushed. Thanks! I'll be watching my tank alot closer now... 

Well after an hour of combing through my 10gallon and all the plants, even netted as many shrimp as I could to look through them. I didn't find anymore. I'll do another search later on today after the dust settles.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

that's too bad... I've had them in my open top tanks without any serious harm. 
Usually I move them to an empty grow out tank until they mature... then there's one more skeeter eater in the world


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I found one in my shrimp tank a long time ago too. I just dumped it outside, let the birds eat it.


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm getting crystal red and black shrimp for that tank (temp housing) in a couple days.. I really didn't want to take a chance with them eating the new shrimp lol 

I'll remember that if I find more for sure! Its wet enough outside that I could just put it in a flower pot outside to mature.


----------

